# Cecostomy with decompression of the sigmoid colon



## Lainie0559 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello,

The physician performed an open sigmoid resection with end colostomy.  I have code 44143 for this part of the procedure.  He then did a cecostomy (separate incision into the cecum with closure afterwards) with decompression of the sigmoid colon (milked out the contents).

Any ideas on how to code the cecostomy with decompression?  The only codes I can find are with the colonoscopy and sigmoidoscopy.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## khoffman (Jul 13, 2017)

Look at 44300


----------



## Lainie0559 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you


----------

